# My little Arabian. Pic Heavy



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok so here is my ugly little 14.2hh Polish Arabian mare. I got her about a half a year ago. She was 7 then and only broke to lead. She stayed in a pasture all her life without any other horses. Point out her flaws. Yes i know there are many i just want to hear other people's opinions. She has a high stifle and low pasterns and such, a ewe neck and withers that are just ugh. But she suffered a very bad injury to her barrel she caught herself on a door latch and ripped it open, causing her to get over 48 stiches. Just now i have started to work her again. She has *no* muscle what so ever. Her chest is literally caved in. So here she is in the summer before her injury when i first got her.








































Here she is after the injury and its now winter. I took these today in her stall. She lost a huge ammount of weight during the recovery considering also she had a cold to go long with it. Now she is gaining weight again. But still a ugly little thing.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww I dont think she's ugly Delete. She has a beautiful head. :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Her head is the only good thing on her


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i actually really like her.

I did notice that she's uphill, but some people prefer that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like her. Her bum is skinny though (I guess lack of muscles at this point). I know the unhandled/untrained horses are REAL projects. So good luck with her!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks exactly how an Arabian should look. She is a very fancy looking girl. What are her bloodlines?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sweet+dreams+th
Her bloodlines


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She goes back to some very nice lines! Do you plan on breeding her? Have you decided if you are going to sell or not?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very attractive mare, congrats


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im going to keep her a train her for basics. I am not going to breed her at all. If she was QH i would, but even if i liked arabians, i don't like her confirmation, so i wouldn't breed her. Once she has the basics down i am going to sell her most deffinitly. I hope to have her for sale by August.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Im going to keep her a train her for basics. I am not going to breed her at all. If she was qh i would, but even if i liked arabians, i don't like her confirmation, so i wouldn't breed her. Once she has the basics down i am going to sell her most deffinitly. I hope to have her for sale by August.


I wish you would sell her now. I have a huge issue with your attitude towards her. Arab's crave human companionship if they are owned by a loving, caring person they will do anything for their owner. I feel incredibly sorry for this poor, beautiful mare. 

BTW, you can't compare an Arab's confirmation to a QH. It's like comparing apples and oranges. Do yourself and the horse a favor and sell her. I'd say sell her and buy another QH, but who knows if you'll end up hating that horse for some reason, too. 

Hmm... I can't seem to find the "disgusted" smiley. Oh well, this one will have to do. :x


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to keep her a train her for basics. I am not going to breed her at all. If she was qh i would, but even if i liked arabians, i don't like her confirmation, so i wouldn't breed her. Once she has the basics down i am going to sell her most deffinitly. I hope to have her for sale by August.
> ...


I can't find the disgusted one either Nickelodeon. So this one will have to do..


To my dearest Nickelodeon :x


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I wish you would sell her now. I have a huge issue with your attitude towards her. Arab's crave human companionship if they are owned by a loving, caring person they will do anything for their owner. I feel incredibly sorry for this poor, beautiful mare.
> 
> BTW, you can't compare an Arab's confirmation to a qh. It's like comparing apples and oranges. Do yourself and the horse a favor and sell her. I'd say sell her and buy another qh, but who knows if you'll end up hating that horse for some reason, too.
> 
> Hmm... I can't seem to find the "disgusted" smiley. Oh well, this one will have to do. :x


Well then darling, deal with your issues. Because im not selling her now. Its not like im treating her poorly, i just don't like her. Does that i mean i abuse her? I have to work around problems. 

Was i comparing? No. I know what good Arabian confirmation looks like. I don't like hers. 

Alright, you being extremely rude, personally i think you need to stop. You have no right to be saying what your saying.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm glad you decided to try and work things through with her. It will definitely be a good thing for both of you once you succeed.
 
She is very pretty.


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

AAhh! Give the poor girl a chance especially after recovering from such a horrible injury.

Her pedigree includes some world champion sires and many breeders sweepstake nominees. The avitar in this post is related to your horse.

Not implying you're not, but Arabs need a handler that is patient and caring to bond with. They are extremely intelligent and sensitive! They learn best once a bond has formed. 

Hope you sell her soon to someone that would appreciate the arab's sensitive demeanor. I see a horse with potential especially if in the hands of the right owner.

Good luck!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I see this thread going no where but into argument and hurt feelings


----------

